# finding it hard



## _Nell

Removed


----------



## Springflower

Nell I'm in exactly the same situation except I've been on my own just over a year now. 

I moved an hour away from friends and family to a house that needed a ridiculous amount of work. Three months after we moved my husband confessed to various affairs. Long story short he's gone now and I'm stuck here because I can't afford to move. 

It is really really hard but it does get better. I'm in a much better place now than I was. If you are able to up the time the girls are in preschool. You will qualify for 15 free hours for both of them and have some precious free time. This helped me massively. 

Both of mine are horrendous sleepers. I've not solved it yet but now I eat tea with them and accept that I probably won't have an evening. I've now managed to get both of them asleep in their own beds but I still have my visitors every night! I've bought a super king bed and accepted that. I've come so far in a year, I know by next year I'll have got even better. You can do this and things will improve. It's very very hard with little ones on your own. Does their dad have them all?

Also I joined a local Facebook page single mummies and met another mummy in the same position. We now hang out when our exs have the children. Also she has been the only one who has understood what I'm going through. My friends are all still married and none at my stage. 

Please do pm me if you want to chat. I know how hard it is. I'm not sure where you are but I have a feeling I might be near you now I've moved.


----------

